# looking for new friends in Sharjah expats



## Arman Baluchi (Oct 22, 2012)

looking for nice people to be friends with


----------



## hisham29784 (Oct 22, 2012)

Arman Baluchi said:


> looking for nice people to be friends with



hello 

How old are you? Male or Female ? 

Thank You, 
Hisham


----------

